# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Filter flow reduction



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an AC filter which I would like to reduce the flow of more so than I can by its own adjustment. I was thinking of adding a piece of filter sponge to the intake tube of the filter. Has anyone out there done this? Does anyone have any ideas as to how to reduce the flow beyond what is adjustable on the filter? 

Thanks in advance.

Bert.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an AC filter which I would like to reduce the flow of more so than I can by its own adjustment. I was thinking of adding a piece of filter sponge to the intake tube of the filter. Has anyone out there done this? Does anyone have any ideas as to how to reduce the flow beyond what is adjustable on the filter? 

Thanks in advance.

Bert.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

You can buy a ball valve and place it inline to reduce the flow.

*Journal Database*


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

IUnknown,

I don't mean to be stupid (some would say I just am), but could you be more specific? How would you attach it to the intake tube of the filter? Where would you get one? There's nothing that can be done to the outflow of the ac beyond its minor flow control. Thanks.

Bert.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I guess I misunderstood. Whats an AC filter? A canister filter?

*Journal Database*


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

aquaclear, I think.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

What size Aquaclear filter do you have? One way of reducing the flow rate is to replace the impeller with one the next size down.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes, it's an aquaclear 200. I probably should have gotten the 150, but at the time, the 200 was on sale, so... Anyway, misterb, I didn't realize you could change impellers on these. That's a good idea. I will look into it. 

Thanks.

Bert.


----------



## dueceman (Dec 6, 2004)

a really simple way is to put some of your gravel in the bottom of the intake where it draws water..this is a very simple was of reducing flow beyond the adjustment at the top..


----------

